# [H]Battlefleet Gothic[W]SM



## Winters (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a Imperial Navy fleet and a Necron Fleet up for trade only.

Imperial Navy include:

4x Cruisers with weapons separate and on sprues. 
1x Dauntless Light Cruiser.
3x Firestorm class Frigates.

Necrons include:

1x Tombship.
1x Shroud class light Cruiser.
2x Scythe class Cruisers.
3x Dirge escorts.
3x Jackal escorts. 

I also have the cardboard planets which came with the original BFG boxset.

I'm looking for Space Marines to be part of my ongoing Emperors Children/Night Lords PreHeresy army, I will consider anything however FW is obviously preferred.


----------



## Honsou92 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hey fella, these still available?


----------

